
Life before Google: What was it like? - kbyatnal
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-44871028
======
smofnoopttzzaaa
I thought this article was going to be about AltaVista, The Mining Company,
Lycos, Dogpile, etc. and of course Yahoo!'s human-curated indices.

